# Yoshikai



## granfire (Apr 7, 2010)

I am sure I butchered the spelling...

Tell me something about the style.
I have a TKD background.


----------



## dancingalone (Apr 7, 2010)

The Yoshikai karate I am familiar with is a ryu-ha of Chito-ryu karate.  You will probably get more results though Google for Chito-ryu.  Chito-ryu karate is as comprehensive a style as any other in karate.  They have kata, kobudo, and kumite.  The kata by names looks like they are mostly Shuri variants, but there is some speculation that Dr. Chitose, the founder, actually replaced some of them like Rohai with his own inventions, even if he kept the same name as the original.  It's true that Chito-ryu Rohai looks very different from the Rohai I learned (probably closest to Masumura).


----------



## searcher (Apr 7, 2010)

Yoshukai is the sibling of Chito-ryu.     C-ryu is a blend of Shorei-ryu(Seisho Aragaki and Kanryo Higashionna) and Shorin-ryu(various masters including Itosu and Kyan).     The Yoshukai has a large influence in the American Southeast.    More info can be found here:  http://www.yoshukai.com/

There are many splinter groups that have broken off of Chito-ryu and one of them happens to be Yoshukai.     To my knowledge, Yoshukai is the only ryu-ha of Chito-ryu to be recognized by O'sensei Chitose.

Many of our kata are unique variations to our style as dancingalone has already stated.    Check out youtube for videos of our variations of the kata.


----------



## granfire (Apr 7, 2010)

How does it compare to TaeKwonDo?


----------



## dancingalone (Apr 7, 2010)

That's such a open-ended question... Tough to answer comprehensively...

Here are some generalities that are common of MOST Okinawan karate styles and I expect Yoshukai/Chito-ryu too :

-Breathing can be more than a simple in, out count

-Bunkai or form applications... That really says it all.

-Hips move first, not feet.

-Karate-ka are taught to tense certain muscle groups in legs and abdomen to enhance and create body structure.

-Strong physical conditioning component along with toughening/tightening practice

-Wider variety of stances more commonly practiced and applied with methodology of when each is superior in what situation.  While you can crack over a comprehensive TKD book and see the same stances, the reality is that only front stance and back stance are ever used for basics practice.  And sparring devolves into a "fighting stance".


If you have a more specific question, I'm sure someone can be of service on the forum.


----------



## searcher (Apr 7, 2010)

In addition to what dancingalone stated, kicks are almost always low line in comparison, we use no back stance, our stances are a bit higher and not as much distance between the feet,....

They could be called cousins, but very distant cousins.


----------



## granfire (Apr 7, 2010)

Thank you.

I am a bit crabby about TKD atm but feel the need to get back into gear. we do have Yoshikai school in town which has a pretty good reputation. I was considering to check them out.
Of course, one has to empty ones cup before starting a new journey...


----------



## MCG (Apr 7, 2010)

I've haven't trained in TKD, so not that familar. I train in Chito-Ryu Yoshukai. We make contact when we spar. Train with weapons. Lots of katas. I don't know where you are located, search "US Yoshukai" or "World Yoshukai Karate Kobudo Org." (WYKKO). Youtube has some Yoshukai fight and kata videos.


----------



## Rugbydoc (May 23, 2010)

I've been studying Yoshukai for 3 1/2 years.  The posts above have nicely outlined many details of the style.  The curriculum includes open hand (50% hand, 50% kick) including many kata, weapons (nunchaku, sai, bo, katana, kama, tonfa) also with many kata, breaking, and sparring (as stated above with contact).  My sensei emphasizes Japanese tradition and culture including learning Japanese terminology.  As with any school, research the instructor(s).  Most schools offer a trial period w/out commitment to allow you to feel the school out.  Good luck!!!


----------



## SahBumNimRush (Jun 11, 2010)

My instructor trained with a couple of Yoshukai black belts back in the 70's.  They were transferred to the WV area for work for a period of time and needed a place to train.  My instructor was extremely impressed with them, and said they were two of the best martial artists he had the pleasure to train with.  When they went back to Florida, they gave him a Yoshukai patch and gave him the option of teaching the Yoshukai style, but my instructor was loyal to MDK TKD.   He has told me that they were excellent with weapons, used alot of knee/leg kicks, and sparred hard.  The first two were new to him, but the sparring fit right in with our school.  

I have no idea if this is typical of Yoshukai, or my sah bum nim had the pleasure of training with some exceptional bb's.  But if it is typical, and if you come from a hard traditional school, I'd say it would fit right in.


----------

